# My Toyota/Hunting truck



## Rackemup HC (Apr 22, 2010)

My new hunting truck for down here in SW Fl. in Big Cypress. Put the lift on myself and a set of 38.5x11.00x15 Boggers. And it will go anywhere..... almost


----------



## Hardwood (Apr 22, 2010)

What motor ya got and hows it handle those tires. I got a extracab/flatbed I'd love to raise some, but wondered about the power. Nice Rig!


----------



## PChunter (Apr 22, 2010)

I like it, love those older toyota's


----------



## Hoss (Apr 22, 2010)

Looks like that'll get you into some tough stuff.  If you stick that, you know you are stuck.

Hoss


----------



## BamaBart (Apr 23, 2010)

SWEET!

I have a 1987 with 125,000 original miles that was bought new by a  older gentleman. It's a great hunting truck.


----------



## Swamprat (Apr 23, 2010)

Hardwood said:


> What motor ya got and hows it handle those tires. I got a extracab/flatbed I'd love to raise some, but wondered about the power. Nice Rig!



Back in high school in the mid eighties a few friends had Yotas with the 22R motor running 36-38" tires, either Ground Hawgs, Monster Mudders, Swampers, RVT's or Buckshots and those trucks could squall the back tires off in 2wd all day long.


----------



## limbhanger (Apr 23, 2010)

Pimp wagon fo sho!!


----------



## Rackemup HC (Apr 24, 2010)

Its got a 22R baddest motor ever! It turns the 38.5 pretty good in 2wheel high, but when i am riding in water or mud i usually put it in 4 wheel low but dont lock the hub. Hardly do i ever have to lock the hub cause those skinnier boggers grab like no other. Still has the original A/C and it works too


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 26, 2010)

Nice truck.  I've got an '81 that I love.

Like the flatbed too.  Looks clean and simple.


----------



## whchunter (Apr 26, 2010)

*Snorkle*

Need a snorkle kit for that toy? 

I'd like to see Toyota bring that same truck back with the 22R. I believe they would sell like hotcakes.............


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Apr 26, 2010)

Hardwood said:


> What motor ya got and hows it handle those tires. I got a extracab/flatbed I'd love to raise some, but wondered about the power. Nice Rig!



I had one with a 22r sittin on 38 swampers and it would burn the tires up.


----------

